# south central kansas bee group



## riverrat

for all that is interested in starting a south central kansas bee group PM with your phone and email address. I will get the ball rolling sort out the details and arrange a meeting date and place. hopefully we can get this off the ground there had been some discussion on this on bee source in the past so lets get it going


----------



## riverrat

*double checking on interest*

I am kicking this one back to the top of the posts didnt get many replies just double checking to see if there is interest when you pm please include your contact information


----------



## ravenx99

riverrat said:


> for all that is interested in starting a south central kansas bee group PM with your phone and email address. I will get the ball rolling sort out the details and arrange a meeting date and place. hopefully we can get this off the ground there had been some discussion on this on bee source in the past so lets get it going


Did this ever happen? I don't see any evidence in the forums that it did.

I live in Wichita and I'm interested in getting started with bees. I'd really appreciate the opportunity to look over someone's shoulder, and just to get to know the beekeepers in the area.

I live in Wichita, but I commute to Hesston, so I'm looking for a place in between to locate a hive or two.

Thanks!


----------



## riverrat

havent been much local interest


----------



## ottebee

I'm in. Valley Center and North of Hesston.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

Hey, Rat! You got my contact info?


----------



## ravenx99

riverrat said:


> havent been much local interest



Darn, I was hoping for a bit warmer of a welcome.

I'd still like to get together with folks... it doesn't take a lot of people to have a good discussion.


----------



## riverrat

*welcome aboard*



ravenx99 said:


> Darn, I was hoping for a bit warmer of a welcome.
> 
> I'd still like to get together with folks... it doesn't take a lot of people to have a good discussion.


Raven sorry if I sounded cold that was not my intention welcome aboard I have had some intrest shown and had a few contacts since you put this to the top of the forum I cant get loose until after mid oct to set up a date to meet. does anyone have any ideas of where we can get together.


----------



## Jethro

Hey Riverrat make sure you don't try for the 19th or 20th, as that is when KHPA is meeting in Lawrence. By the way if anyone on here is going I would like meet up with you, put a face to the name.


----------



## riverrat

Jethro said:


> Hey Riverrat make sure you don't try for the 19th or 20th, as that is when KHPA is meeting in Lawrence. By the way if anyone on here is going I would like meet up with you, put a face to the name.


now you know why I wanted to meet at the end of oct see you there


----------



## riverrat

*got a date set need a place*

gettting closer to getting started I would like to set up an informal meeting to kick around ideas of what direction we want to go with this. how does oct. 27th at 5:30 pm sound for a date and time I would like to have it in wichita (central location) some place where we can eat relax and kick ideas around. old town has come up has a location does anyone have any input on a place or better date and time


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

If it's a weekend, (27 is a Saturday), count me out. Weekends are the only chance I get to work the bugs up north. Hopefully I'll be extracting and feeding.


----------



## riverrat

would mid november be better for everyone this should get us past the extracting and maybe past feeding.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

riverrat said:


> would mid november be better for everyone this should get us past the extracting and maybe past feeding.


If it is a weekend meeting don't count on me, I am almost never in the city on weekends, but don't let that hamper what is best for the most people. Make your plans for what works for the majority.

I'll introduce you to a few locals at the KHPA meeting on the 19th and 20th.


----------



## MichaelC

Hey Guys,

Any thing new on a "mid-winter" meeting of the SCKBG? Weekends or evenings are OK for me.

Later!
Mike C.
Pretty Prairie, KS


----------

